# Premier Lake Balls



## Neilds (Oct 19, 2021)

I know that a lot of the forum think that lake balls are the spawn of the devil and should not be bought but, with winter coming, and wanting to try a yellow ball for better visibility, I plumped for lake balls as a cost effective option.  After looking at a few sites, I chose Premier Lake Balls as they had a good choice and excellent prices.  I went for 40 Callaway SuperSofts (usually use Chromesofts) at just over £50 including delivery, marked as Pearl Grade.  I ordered on Friday and they were delivered today (Tuesday), kept informed of how the order was progressing along the way.  The standard of the balls are exactly as advertised, most look brand new with no visible markings.  A couple have the remnants of the previous owners markings but nothing too bad - alignment lines, mainly.  
All in all, great service, great price, great product - what more can you wish for


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 19, 2021)

Neilds said:



			what more can you wish for
		
Click to expand...

That Premier lake balls are not reselling them anytime soon. 🤣
I haven’t bought from them in years but when I did the balls were always in a great condition.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 22, 2021)

Having used the balls for the first time this week I ma really pleased with them.  Easy to follow in flight and didn't lose any in the rough/leaves.  One slight moan though is - all 40 balls are Number 3s!  How can I use one as a provisional if they have the same number on!  Either i mark some differently then have to remember what the different markings mean or I have to have different balls for my provisional.  No wonder this game is so hard!


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 22, 2021)

Just write provisional on one of them.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 22, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Just write provisional on one of them.
		
Click to expand...

It would be guaranteed to go straight then🤪🤪


----------

